# woot woot I got D&C, selections are in



## mcpl_spunky (18 May 2005)

woot woot ha I got accepted to D&C yay I hope to see some of my friends there .I f you find out what you got then tell me if its D&C


----------



## Buschgirl427 (18 May 2005)

Mcpl spunky, who all do you know from camp last year is applying for cli 2005? Name some people....


----------



## Burrows (18 May 2005)

Woot Woot use the other bloody thread.


----------

